# Retriever Dog Food ... any reviews?



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

Looking to change feed - any thoughts on Retriever Food?


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Are you referring of the Royal Canin Golden Retriever 25 or Labrador 30 food? 

What are you feeding now? Why do you want to change?


----------



## Peter G Lippert (Mar 26, 2011)

I feed my pup Royal Canin. He seems to like the taste, his coat is very shiny, and has plenty of energy. I like it because it typically contains more protein than other foods and does not have corn in it. The down fall would be it is expensive. Regardless, I would try to find a food that does not contain corn or other indigestible grains and is natural.


----------



## sandi_s123 (Mar 5, 2011)

Talking dogfood is like talking religion, politics, and abortion. 

There are a lot of previous postings on here where people reveal what they feed and talking about how good their dogs look on the certain food and how well they run/work/swim on this food.

Read them over and let us know what you choose.

I always fed Iams, but recently decided to try to move away from corn, so now we are feeding Diamond.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you talking about the retriever brand that is sold at Tractor Supply?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

try www.dogfoodadvisor.com .Hundreds of brands evaluated in what seems to be an unbiased evaluation. The quality foods are not cheap. Find the point on the graph where quality meets price. Make your own decision. Most everyone has shiny coats and firm stools on what they feed. There is more to a nutritious diet than that. Grain/gluten free is best. My $.02. FWIW.


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

mlp said:


> Are you talking about the retriever brand that is sold at Tractor Supply?


I've noticed it in there. It's inexpensive, that's all I know.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Tom Watson said:


> try www.dogfoodadvisor.com .Hundreds of brands evaluated in what seems to be an unbiased evaluation.


It is totally biased based on opinion and not science.


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

It us the stuff sold at TSC. Which come to find out is made for them. Wondering if anyone knew who made it, or if anyone has used it. I fed Blue Seal Natural 26 for literally decades, but they seem to have out priced themselves, or at least my local supplier has out priced it. The Retriever Brand has similar ingredients and has a little higher protein and fat so I'm trying a bag to see how they do on it. 

I agree that talking food is like religion and politics ..... lol


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Get a food that the dog likes, and thrives on and don't worry about the fads fashions and holistic bs. What works for your dog might not work for mine. PT Barnum was right on the money, and now sells dog foods specifically designed for a particular breed of dog.


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

I had a couple of rescues and decided to try to save some money by buying it, after transitioning them, they still had very loose stools, so I put them back on Iams/Euk like I feed the rest of my guys. To me the extra clean up wasn't worth saving a few $$. They weren't on it long enough to remember if they needed so much more that it wasn't worth the savings per bag either. Remember with most of the cheaper foods that you end up feeding more so your per bag savings is lost due the increased consumption. If you have to feed twice as much of the $20/bag food, you're not saving anything per month. If your dog does good on it so be it, if not, try until you find what your dog does best on. If I'm remembering correctly, it's first ingredient is corn like most of the other cheaper food.


----------

